# Real Estate Photography



## Cody'sCaptures (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Long time creeper finally made an account.. I recently was working with a real estate agent to look at homes. Long story short I brought some equipment just to have reference shots and she asked if I would be interested in making some money.. Um ya ! So the research begins.. everything I've been reading seems pretty straightforward, get a nice wide lens (preferably tilt shift) use some off camera flash and use composition to represent a (tall) persons view. 
If anyone has expirence if this field that could chime in or point me to some good threads it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh I forgot to say I have a d750, 24-120 f4, decent tripod with nice ball head that can go vertical, sb-700, yongnuo flash, yongnuo trigers, two light stands with umbrellas, lint roller and bottle of Windex 
I was looking at samyang/Rokinon 24mm 3.5f tilt but that might be an overkill to start.


----------



## JoeW (Jan 31, 2017)

Also, you're likely going to be using HDR software and shooting multiple exposures of interiors that have a high dynamic range.  If you are using speed lights then you'll probably want to use more than one (to avoid hot spots or overexposed and underexposed areas) and combine them with soft boxes.


----------



## Designer (Jan 31, 2017)

Cody'sCaptures said:


> .. point me to some good threads..


You can use the search function on here with your choice of keywords.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 31, 2017)

Don't forget to start by spending some money on the really fun stuff like a business license, tax status, insurance, etc.  Before I spent dime one however, I would clarify what "some money" means.  A T/S lens (nice, but by no means essential) is a hefty chunk of change just on it's own, never mind all the other kit required.  If this is just a lark and you can afford it, then fine, get the gear and give it a go.  If you actually want to make money, than there's a LOT more to be considered.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 31, 2017)

Real Estate Photography - a Guide to Getting Started


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Feb 1, 2017)

Alright thanks for the tips and that link was a  pretty nice overall tutorial. I've been looking into registering tax ID with state and federal a lot more lately. I would like do some shots free of charge just to build on my skills before I start dropping money on expensive equipment. Besides the money I really don't wanna get sued, so insurance and perhaps a separate entity (LLC) would be a good idea


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Feb 3, 2017)

Hate to beat a dead horse.. lol no I don't... I'm noticing most professional real estate shooters offer floor plans some even in a 3d rendering. I was wonder if anyone here makes them and could maybe share some insider tips and what program they use. I like the roomschetcher draws it for you of the pics I'll already be taking. Matterport is pretty sick and I remember my buddy had some cool VR renderings from then but at $4500 plus monthly subscription that's obviously a no go


----------

